# Trying to decide on a laser level



## BreakYoSelf (Apr 12, 2021)

I would spend extra for a green laser... and also buy the most expensive unit you can afford if you plan to use the tool commercially. Having the durability and the additional axis lines will prove useful and often times be worth the extra cost. You can generally do more without having to reposition or adjust to tool. 

Why green? Because in the color spectrum the human eye is most sensitive to that color and does an excellent job of picking it up. You will (should) have an easier time working with it, especially in brighter environments where red will tend to wash out a lot more.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I had a dewalt red laser that I hardly ever used because it was pain to adjust and wasn't the best visibility. I recently purchased the Milwaukee M12 green laser (the 360 degree model). Yes it is expensive but it is a night and day difference. Visibly is way better and the 360* gives me things to measure off of when running conduit and trapeze in mechanical rooms up in the ceiling. It comes with a fine adjustment knob for side to side and really makes setup easy. I also purchased the optional stand for the vertical fine adjustment. I now use my laser all the time.


----------



## shortedout (Feb 19, 2021)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I had a dewalt red laser that I hardly ever used because it was pain to adjust and wasn't the best visibility. I recently purchased the Milwaukee M12 green laser (the 360 degree model). Yes it is expensive but it is a night and day difference. Visibly is way better and the 360* gives me things to measure off of when running conduit and trapeze in mechanical rooms up in the ceiling. It comes with a fine adjustment knob for side to side and really makes setup easy. I also purchased the optional stand for the vertical fine adjustment. I now use my laser all the time.


We just used a few cheap tripods with adjusters with the red line dewalts we had. 

That milwaukee laser is way out of my price range.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

I just purchased the Klein 93LCLS from Amazon for $150. It has a red laser, never knew the difference between the laser colors until now. I use mine for laying out kitchen counter receptacles and have no complaints yet, not sure how strong the laser would perform in a large commercial environment though.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I just purchased the Klein 93LCLS from Amazon for $150. It has a red laser, never knew the difference between the laser colors until now. I use mine for laying out kitchen counter receptacles and have no complaints yet, not sure how strong the laser would perform in a large commercial environment though.


I bought that laser after my DeWalt disappeared. It was a good deal because it also has a laser plumb. The red laser is definitely a disadvantage compared to green. It helps with the Klown if you change the batteries often. The magnets on the Klown are really pathetic but that’s another issue.

If I was to do it again, I probably wouldn’t buy the Klown, knowing that one day I will get pissed at it and buy a green on impulse.

The Klown also seems to get stuck and operate as a laser pointer rather than a level. I measure my receptacle heights to verify that the line is actually level. At that point I may as well use a chalk line. It helps if you give it a shake before you use it.

Im probably complaining about it too much because it’s okay considering the price. My experience has been that DeWalt has the best bang for the buck but I think their pricing is quite high now. Bosch can be good but you have to differentiate between their homeowner toys and real tools.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I bought green for laying out ceilings and such. Found out real fast that it does not do well near the Arizona SUN. I can get about 30' before the lines disappear. Had the occasion to work from both ends 70' to the middle and there was a difference. I had expected same so was prepared. 
They make me wonder how accurate the green was is on my .45. Probably not a big deal as I have it set for 33'


----------



## BreakYoSelf (Apr 12, 2021)

Sometimes you can't beat a good ole fashion chalk line...


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

A lot of the lasers have a button on them that looks like the WiFi symbol. What it does is make the laser pulse. By eye you will notice that the line is a little dimmer, but now it works with a receiver. At that point you really don’t care if you see the line. The receiver sees it just fine 100’ away and will beep faster the closer you get to the line. It will tell you through lights which way to go and light up steady and have a solid tone when it’s dead on. I use the receiver more than just the line because generally I’m thirty plus feet away or outside when I’m using the laser. The receiver works with any laser that has the pulse.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I have the GLL40-20G green beam...it works great....I used it yesterday to line up some existing counter top boxes.

I bought it mostly to line up downlights.


----------



## shortedout (Feb 19, 2021)

99cents said:


> I bought that laser after my DeWalt disappeared. It was a good deal because it also has a laser plumb. The red laser is definitely a disadvantage compared to green. It helps with the Klown if you change the batteries often. The magnets on the Klown are really pathetic but that’s another issue.
> 
> If I was to do it again, I probably wouldn’t buy the Klown, knowing that one day I will get pissed at it and buy a green on impulse.
> 
> The Klown also seems to get stuck and operate as a laser pointer rather than a level. I measure my receptacle heights to verify that the line is actually level. At that point I may as well use a chalk line. It helps if you give it a shake before you use it.


I've been eyeing a Klein up but didn't realize they were so poor.


----------



## BreakYoSelf (Apr 12, 2021)

PM 30-MG Multi-line laser - Cordless Measuring Tools - Hilti USA


Hilti Cordless Measuring Tools - PM 30-MG Multi-line laser - Multi-line laser with 3 green 360° lines for plumbing, leveling, aligning and squaring




www.hilti.com


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

i went cheap and bought this one last December https://www.amazon.ca/Huepar-Self-l...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

shortedout said:


> I've been eyeing a Klein up but didn't realize they were so poor.


You get what you pay for. It’s not horrible.


----------



## shortedout (Feb 19, 2021)

I ended up buying the green Dewalt ( DW088CG ). I think someone made a pricing error since it was on for the same price as the red dewalt laser (DW088K).


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

Indoors the Bosch green laser works brilliantly. I have their 75 foot (maximum range) green beamn self leveling cross line laser. For indoor use the ones from Bosch and DeWalt provide the best results and are the most durable.

Outdoors I have had the best results with a commercial grade laser made by Pacific Laser Systems. The PLS lasers are in the middle of the range in terms of price and the greater the distance at which their beams can be seen the more they will cost. 

For a single large project I bought a PLS 5-point laser level and when the project was completed I sold the laser and my net cost was roughly $500 which for me was part of the cost of doing the project. This was five years ago and the same laser level from PLS is now selling for half as much.


----------

